# Hachi - Young Crossbreed - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hachi
DOB - May 2010

This is Hachi who is a crossbreed who was rescued from Romania. Hachi used to be a street dog, but it is common for dogs to be poisoned (Strichnene Poisoning is often used as are dog catchers who kill them as pest controllers do to wild rats in the UK - street dogs are seen as vermin there) and this was likely to be his fate.



Hachi found it hard finding a rescue to help him, so as a special favour we agreed to take him here.

Hachi has a lovely nature with people he knows and trusts, but can be worried about men (he was badly treated by them in his original country). He is also nervous round dogs that he has never met before. This is only an initial fear though as he was very sociable with dogs in his own country, but these dogs are not who he knows and his pack in Romania were his family and hence he was not scared of them.
Hachi could live with other dogs but it would have to be a submissive bitch and introduced over a few hours. He needs to gain confidence around new dogs. Hachi would like to find an adult only household.
Hachi can be guardy round his food with other dogs and although he shows no food guarding around people, I will not be homing him with young children.

Hachi will need someone who is willing to brush him every day to ensure that his beautiful coat stays in tip-top condition. He will also need an owner who is understanding of his needy ways.
He does not get seperation anxiety (he is not noisy or destructive when left) but if people are around he feels the need to constantly look for cuddles and attention to the point of throwing himself down in front of you.

Hachi loves his walks but cannot be let off lead at the moment. He gets far too easily distracted so his recall training will need to be worked on.

Hachi is reactive to cats so he cannot be homed with them.

Hachi has been neutered, fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and defleaed.

A homecheck will be carried out and minimum adoption fee of £150 applies.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hachi is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This gorgeous, happy boy is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Work in progress!

Hachi has been with us for just over 3 years now. At first, he would bolt when offlead, but with lots of work we can finally do this;


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

He is splitting image of my moms dog! Adorable I have another boy who is not too good with new dogs either otherwise would have him in a heartbeat


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hachi has now gone to a new home


----------

